# Prehistoric artifacts...



## NORG (Jan 5, 2006)

Here are some of mine that my father and I have found over the years...

 Some Maritime Archaic and Dorset Eskimo artifacts...


----------



## NORG (Jan 5, 2006)

A chisel and a gouge (both Maritime Archaic)...


----------



## NORG (Jan 5, 2006)

A couple adze/axes...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 5, 2006)

NORG...

 Hey... cool stuff!  I've probably missed some stuff like that cause I have blinders on and I'm only looking for the bottles!  This area I am from was enhabited by native New England indian tribes, The Penobscots, Passamaquody etc and a friend of mine recently found the stone to a war hammer during a dig for bottles... neat stuff.  I'll have to keep my eyes open wider in the future[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## NORG (Jan 5, 2006)

Cool, I think the Maritime Archaic/Moorhead Indians may have been down your way.

 Rob


----------



## capsoda (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Wayne, Aren't you Prehistoric Maritime Arcaic? [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Warren...

 Maybe Prehistoric Marine Archeaic[]

 But you know Cap, I'm only7 months older than you are and I know that your birthday is coming up real fast... I'm sure everyone is going to take appropriate notice of that day, do ya think?[]

 People in Bottle digging houses shouldn't throw stones...

 Wayne


----------



## bearswede (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Warren...

 That's an amazing likeness you have there of Wayne... It looks as tho he's trying to fix that camera of his 'cause it's always out of focus.. You know, the get-a-bigger-hammer school of camera repair...

 ROR


----------



## capsoda (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Ron, He learned that method of camera repair at Marina Surveilance School in a table top dance club.[sm=lol.gif]

 Hey Wayne, 7 mo is a long time, all your hair and teeth could fall out in 7 mo.


----------



## JustGlass (Jan 14, 2006)

Heres some  artifacts I have found....I can usually find a nice prehistoric indian site far easier than a 1800s bottle dump.


----------



## JustGlass (Jan 14, 2006)

some more


----------



## JustGlass (Jan 14, 2006)

some pottery fragments and some more heads


----------



## JustGlass (Jan 14, 2006)

a few tools


----------



## JustGlass (Jan 14, 2006)

and a few more


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 14, 2006)

Wonderful collection Justglass!  Thanks for sharing![] Kelley


----------



## Bixel (Jan 15, 2006)

That doesn't seem like "Justglass" to me.....[]


----------



## capsoda (Jan 15, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOH MAAAN! Rocks and bottles. A favored combination of children every where.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Nice collection JG.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 15, 2006)

Definately Nice Rocks. I kinda cringed when I saw them next to bottles. I keep all the Big stone artifacts on the floor. Those grinding stones are pretty heavy.


----------



## NORG (Jan 16, 2006)

Very nice artifacts JustGlass.

 Rob


----------



## hunter58 (Jan 16, 2006)

nice points , good variety of types and periods represented. thanks for showing them


----------



## NORG (Jan 17, 2006)

some more...


----------



## NORG (Jan 17, 2006)

Found this one in my driveway


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Got 'em out here, too. Lots of Obsidian.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 18, 2006)

Obsidian points are way Kool! I have a few from out west. Interesting is that Obsidian bladelets are sharper than the sharpest surgeons scalpels.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Caldigr2...

 In the words of "Darth Vadar"  ..."Impressive...Very Impressive. Obi-wan has taught you well."[]

 What a terrific assortment of points!!  Man, I'm putting Sacramento on my "to do" list![8D]

 Wayne


----------



## JustGlass (Jan 19, 2006)

Heres a few obsidian points I have and a crystal one.


----------



## JustGlass (Jan 19, 2006)

Justglass and rocks


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow...

 I can just imagine what I have missed underwater, but I guess you have to know what you're looking for...

 These would be more of a "fresh water" site so I'm going to have to learn more about the Native Americans from my area and go lookin...[]

 Wayne


----------



## JustGlass (Jan 19, 2006)

dont knock them bottles over


----------



## JustGlass (Jan 19, 2006)

my wife never really liked my rocks and bottles...she told me to keep them in the closet.... or should I say now my x wife....


----------



## NORG (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome stuff. Just for interest, here's a site for a flintknapper who makes excellent reproductions of Newfoundland and Labrador prehistoric tools and weapons...

 http://www.elfshotgallery.com/


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 19, 2006)

My wife loves all my collection stuff. Problem is some I can't sell because she says they are her favorites and she calls them hers.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 20, 2006)

Road dog..

 uh... ohh!!!

 You got to take care of your better half... no matter what it takes!!![&:]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey, Wayne is a prehistoric artifact![sm=lol.gif]







 If you look around underwater long enough you will find him lying on the bottom.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 20, 2006)

Warren...

 The club...?
 The rock...?
 Or the body...?

 Wayne[8|]


----------



## capsoda (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Wayne its a grouping of artifacts.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## kor (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice points guys! I may be a newbie with bottles but I've been hunting and collecting artifacts since I was a kid. Heres some of my favorite flint pieces.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 1, 2006)

St.Charles,Dovetails, Thebes.... awesome! I get jealous looking at the material the midwest has compared to North Carolina. We do have Crystal.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is a 4" long Type 1 Morrow Mountain. Probably grades a 9. Great Cumberland County N.C point.


----------



## NORG (Feb 1, 2006)

Cool artifacts kor and Road Dog.

 Rob


----------



## amblypygi (Mar 3, 2006)

C'mon guys, get it right!


----------



## amblypygi (Mar 3, 2006)

Sweet BC ya got there Wayne, Yaba daba doo!

 []


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 3, 2006)

HEY AMBLY...

 What a terrific job doctoring that up!!! you have no idea how close of a likeness this is...
 Amazing...  Great job[][]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah, No kiddin. Hey Wayne, I expect some bronto bugers when I get there.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey Cap...


 Geez Warren, I was gonna make you a couple of these![]...[8D]

 But if you want burgers, that's ok too...[&o]   burgers it is!!

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## capsoda (Mar 3, 2006)

Can ya make burgers outa them prehistoric crawdads? If I'm gona eat one of them do I need a ball bat or a maul?

 Cindy said she doesn't want to here them sing when they hit the hot water.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bearswede (Mar 4, 2006)

Where are the candles!!???!!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Cap...

 They don't "sing" when they hit the hot water... []

  They SCREAM in agony, in a high pitched tone... yelling "help me...  Help me"[]

 Just kiddin...[:-]  You won't hear a thing.

 Wayne


----------



## NORG (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice Lobsters there Wayne. Here's some more pics


----------



## NORG (Mar 4, 2006)

A ceremonial crystal that was buried with Maritime Archaic Indians (found on beach)...


----------



## NORG (Mar 4, 2006)

My favorite Ramah Chert point...


----------



## NORG (Mar 4, 2006)

Not sure if this is prehistoric, but it was found near a Maritime Archaic burial ground.


----------



## NORG (Mar 4, 2006)

Maritime Archaic Axe, chisel and a piece of a Dorset Eskimo soapstone lamp.


----------



## bearswede (Mar 4, 2006)

> Not sure if this is prehistoric,


 
 Looks partially polished, drilled, grooved and incised with decoration...


 Ron


----------



## tombstone (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't look for these things but i keep my eyes open and once and awhile find things like these.


----------



## NORG (Mar 4, 2006)

bearswede- thanks for your comment. I've always wondered if it was just some person 'doodling' or if it actually meant something.

 tombstone- thanks for the pic.

 Rob


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 4, 2006)

I noticed we have several posts on this thread from others that seem to know a lot about indian artifects. I have never really hunted for them but did pick up this point on Nantucket Island when I was station there in the CG. Actually found it near Quidnet Village(on Nantucket Island) on the shore of Sesachacha Pond. From what I have heard indians lived on Nantucket as long  as 3000 years ago. Seams like they would be quite adventurous to land out on the island out of sight of all land  but they made it I guess. Someone also found a 6 in. long quartz ceremonial knife there too about the same time. Anyone know how old this point might be or which indians migh have made it. I had put it in a safe place at home and just found it again after 6-7 years, at least I labled it as to date, and location that I found it, just couldn't remember where I stashed it.
 Thanks for any info.

 Cliff


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 4, 2006)

Man, You guys find some great artifacts!!!!!!!!![8D]

 I am seriously going to try to look harder... take more time searching for some of these things... Southern Maine and Rollinsford, NH had quite an indian population many many years ago. Some of their footpaths have become roads and I have read that they spent most of the summer months just around the corner from my house.

 A friend of mine found the head of a war-club a year or two ago right up here in South Berwick while diggin for bottles!!! It was quite an impressive find.  So, there must be some underwater, Right???

 Oh well, I'll keep lookin...[&o]  Thanks for the photos Guys... Cliff, I'll probably see you at the show, right?

 Wayne


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Wayne,

 I will be at the show in April, supposed to split a table with Paul my digging buddy. From what I have heard lots of indians spent the winters along the coast,usually near coves with good SW exposure. Harvested lots of oysters,clams and fish and ducks. Lots of artifacts are found near shell heaps. Seems like you might find stone net weights or bird points under water in some areas. Good luck.

 Cliff


----------



## bearswede (Mar 5, 2006)

> there must be some underwater, Right???


 
 It is surmised that many paleoindian sites might be found submerged along the coast. Sea levels would have been lower because a lot of ocean water would have been locked up in glacial ice...


 Ron


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 5, 2006)

Kinda hard to tell about that point Cliff. I know N.C. points. You have several types that point could be. You have to study the flaking styles and workmanship of different time periods to get that one. Also in some areas certain points are made more often with only one type of material.If I was a bettin man I would say a Poplar Island. That type would be around 4000 to 6000 years old. It does look early to middle Archaic though reguardless of type.Could also be a Piscataway that is 2500 to 500 years old. Archaic point tend to have horizontal flaking.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks RD,

 Some of the people I showed it to on Nantucket said some archiologists had done some digs around Quidnet and they thought their finds were about 3000 yrs old. I just think it is neat to find something made by someone that long ago 25 miles offshore on an island. Thanks again,

 Cliff


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 27, 2006)

First finds for 2006.  Heres a pic of a vosberg point that hasnt been touched in a couple of thousand years. This point books  4000 to 6000 yrs. old


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 27, 2006)

This is a pic of  knife that was found about 10 yards from the vosberg point.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 27, 2006)

All cleaned up and ready for display.....also a small gray flint thumbnail scraper.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 27, 2006)

Standing on the site overlooking the indians highway


----------



## NORG (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice finds JustGlass.

 Rob


----------



## capsoda (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice find JG. Beautiful area to hunt in too.


----------



## amblypygi (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's a weird tool or somesuch that I found in the Conn. River in southern NH a few years ago. The archaeologists at Umass didn't know what it was for sure, but suggested that it was a broken club head or axe that was subsequently used for some other purpose, which resulted in the grooves and pecking. I'm not too sure I buy this because the pecking on the flat sides extends right up to the break, suggesting that it was probably the cause of the crack through the middle. There are deep, angled grooves on one side, and shallower grooves on the other side, maybe meaning one side was worn out and the other side was beginning to be used? There is pecking on both sides on the flat center near the crack (the flat end).

 Anybody seen a tool like this before? It's made of the same basalt as another complete adze that I found in the same general area of the river (and that I think I already posted about here a few years ago).

 As usual, clues appreciated []

 Sean






Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 29, 2006)

I have some grooved artifacts. This one I was told by a friend of mine who is almost 100% abenaki indian that this was used as a edge sharpener or shaper.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 29, 2006)

This I was told could have been used to strecth hides as they would wrap hide strips around the rock and pull hides tight. Saved punishment on the hands. I wouldnt be surprized if it was a hammer head mounted on a handle, but my friend says the grooves dont look right fot that. Yours looks to be a dual purpose tool. Probably a hammer head that was used later to sharpen or do edge work on smaller artifacts.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 29, 2006)

Many tools, blades, axes etc. were used for many purposes even if the original making was for a single purpose. How many of us has used a butter knife as a screwdriver? They were no different.


----------



## walkingstick (Mar 29, 2006)

I use a certain tool in my box for reasons other than what it was intended to be used for ... the Hammer wrench,  or wrench hammer. I reckon if we do it today, is it any wonder that it was done throughout the ages.


----------



## GlassKeeper (Apr 4, 2006)

amblypygi, What you found in the Connecticut River is a called a sinewstone, according to the book "Archaeology of New York State. It's described as a soft, abrasive stone against which a length of sinew is drawn back and forth, thinning the sinew and making it more uniform. The sinew was used for bow strings or for lashing or tying objects. Over time, deep grooves are worn into the stone from repeated use.  Hope this helps.  Nice find! I've been looking for one and haven't come across one yet.           

   Jim


----------



## NORG (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice finds guys. I agree that the objects are sinewstones. 

 -Here's a corner of a Dorset soapstone lamp (has some carbon on it too, from the burned seal fat) that my father found on the weekend.


----------



## NORG (Apr 10, 2006)

Here's some more stuff my father found this weekend.


----------



## ehkahk (Apr 11, 2006)

some I found, I can't find the rest of the pics.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice finds guys! Here is a small corner notch I found last week while taking the dog for a walk.






Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 14, 2006)

Here is a pendant that my dad found on a lake shore indian site. I was searching the rocky shore on my hands and knees, when my dad walked up to me and said would you like this. My heart raced  as he opened his hand and showed me this small red pendant, and then my heart stopped as he handed it to my young son who was a step behind me. Oh well... I found half a pendant.


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 14, 2006)

My half pendant


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 14, 2006)

Just a few of my sons finds


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 14, 2006)

I found this tool on a site near a slow moving creek. It is wedge shaped. Does anybody know what this was used for?


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 14, 2006)

another angle


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 14, 2006)

bottom pic


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 14, 2006)

You guys find amazing stuff... Those indian artifacts, tools, points are really fantastic.
 I've asked this before, but I really wonder how much I am passing over while diving?

 I'm pretty zealous in my bottle hunting, but maybe I'm concentrating too much on the bottles and not looking for the other, smaller shapes.  My hats off to you guys who have the eye for those tiny cut rocks, flints, tools!!![8|]

 Wayne


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 15, 2006)

Here's a few Ohio pieces.  The granite copper hammer and adz, along with the Adena pieces are the oldest, with the exception of the pipe, not sure on its age.


 The largest piece is 4 3/4" X 4".






Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 15, 2006)

Here's a closer one on the pipe.  An archaeologist looked at it, and said I should register it, and that it was a very important piece, something that would not have been thrown away.  The other pipe piece is made from quartzite, and would have taken a long time to make.  The hole through the center is nearly perfect, but still not sure if it was used for smoking, or some sort of musical instrument.






Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## capsoda (Apr 15, 2006)

It looks like an insturment. You could have tyed a reed on top and made it whistle.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey JGUIS what is the story on this white lance point with the flute? Looks Clovis like.


----------



## NORG (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice stuff ehkahk, Road Dog , JustGlass and JGUIS. I also think that the white lance point has a similar shape and style to the Clovis points, could perhaps be 10 thousand years or more, if it is.

 Here's some stuff my father has at the local museum...


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 16, 2006)

An archaeologist I showed told me that it, and the base of the black one, were early Adena.  Somewhere in the neighborhood of 6-10,000 yrs. old.  He has earlier pieces that he found while unearthing a settlement.  He found pieces buried under cornerpost that were made exactly the same, but 4" long and VERY thin.  In the same hole, he found some food ashes.  He sent them off to be tested, and the carbon dating put them at (I forget the exact number)700-800 B.C.  The only thing is, it's a fort, why a defensive hilltop fort in 800B.C. in Perry county Ohio?  The points I'm talking about are in an Ohio book, guys name is James Dutcher.  There were over 100 mounds in this county before the artifact boom in the 1800s, many were taken with coal, others tilled under over the last 200 years of farming.  Artifacts around here are pretty plentiful if you know the right farmers, and dont mind pacing over hundreds of acres twice a year.  Most of the time the same fields will yield points thousands of years apart, and they are still good hunting grounds today.  Thw white point valued at 7-800, but I'd never sell it.


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 16, 2006)

Here's a closeup.







Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow, those pics were bad.   Sorry, quick shoot/edit.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Josh, The fort may have been built much later and on top of the Indian ruins.

 Man has been building on the same defensive high ground over and over for thousands of years.

 Just my guess.


----------



## GlassKeeper (Apr 16, 2006)

NORG, Justglass didn't get his hands on this Otter creek spear point, but he did get to see me pick it up. Sorry justglass, but you do have a lot more heads.
   Jim


----------



## NORG (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice one Glasskeeper.

 Rob


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 19, 2006)

The fort was actually before the settlement, there are also a few mounds and effigies within a mile of it.  One of the things that proved it was invasive burials in the mounds, and the layers of the fort.  The fort itself is 27 acres enclosed, and can actually be seen on satellite images.  It's shaped like Africa kinda.  The only slight possibility so far is of the giants of North America.  The black beards and the red beards supposedly warred against each other for years, and it apparently came to a head in the Ohio valley somewhere.  Stories from some native tribes about this battle say that the black beards lived around Ohio and the reds further west.  The reds attacked at one point and either drove the blacks away, or wiped them out.  None of the natives claim relation to these giants, but Cherokees spoke of a few of them staying in their village for a few days, and helping with work and such.  Skeletons have been found almost in a line from Canada to Georgia, some of them being 8-9' tall.  Most of the area close to the fort is forest, some of it is silica quarries(they tried to level one of the largest mounds in Ohio, but we wouldn't let them), and most of the skirting land is farmed.  I think I have figured one thing out though, if it's a good hunting area now, it probably was back then too.  I always find more pieces in areas with more wildlife.  What would natives need with a defensive structure that could have taken years to complete?  Looking at history, whites say that savage animals didn't posses the domestication it took to be a fufilling society.  That was our excuse for taking their land, but this was created thousands of years before we thought of crossing the ocean.  That's one thing that bugs me, people pay thousands of dollars to go hundreds of miles to dig up other countries and figure out how life was back then, but there's so much here that can't be explained because studies stopped so long ago to make room for development.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 19, 2006)

Sounds almost like they had some Viking visiters. Where can I find more info on the fort and gaints. I have heard of the log stackers that were supposed to be gaints.

 As far as studing instead of developing, money rules their sorry minds.


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 20, 2006)

Check this out for the giants.  I'll tell you now that it's alot of reading, but if your interest gets you through the first few paragraphs, you'll want to finish it.  As far as the fort goes, there is very little published on it.  Martzolffs history of Perry county has about the best description of it here in the prehistoric race section,but the most recent research is being done privately and nothing has been released.  The historical scociety declined buying it, I think because of accessibility.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Josh.[]


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 20, 2006)

I just put this Clovis up on Ebay. I found this back in the mid 80's in Fuquay-Varina N.C. Sometimes you have to sell ones you like to shrink the collection abit.


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 21, 2006)

Something I found last night while arrowhead hunting really surprised me.  I saw a valley with trees that looked like a good place to check for bottles.  The valley was cut from  a strong spring coming out of the top of the hill.  I looked around the creekbed and spotted a piece of petrified wood, then another, and another.  My sis and I hauled about 50lbs. of petrified wood pieces out of that creekbed and never dug at all.  This area is the oldest as far as settling here goes, but it's also the most unchanged.  It's been farm fields since people settled here in 1805, and mastodon remains were found a couple miles away years ago.  I did a little research and found that the basic minimum age for petrified wood is about 100,000-65,000,000 years old.  WOW!  I'll get some pics.


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 21, 2006)

one


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 21, 2006)

two


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 21, 2006)

three





 You can see some of the petrified sap in this one.  Looks like grey/brown flint.


----------



## NORG (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice stuff. 

 -Here's some stuff I found today in the potato garden plus a couple 'historic' pipestems ...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 26, 2006)

Local petrified wood.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Apr 26, 2006)

that wood is probably lithic material traded? carried? pretty cool.

 and if anyone lives near the NE, check this book out...Typology and Nomenclature of New York State. google it. it gives you dates and the names of point types.

 []


----------



## JustGlass (May 4, 2006)

I was supose to go arrowheading with GlassKeeper, and he called to say he had more important things to do....rake branches that had fallen on his lawn...GlassKeeper ya got your priorities all wrong. Just to rub it in a bit heres a old otter creek spear point I found that had your name on it...I will post the other artifacts I found at another time.


----------



## JustGlass (May 20, 2006)

Here is a pic of a 3 1/2 inch clovis point I picked up from a local collector / dealer. This man has a good reputation for dealing with authentic artifacts but when it comes to clovis points I sometimes wonder about thier origin. Does anyone know where I could get this point authenicated and what the going rate is for this service. Ive seen flint similar to this and I believe it was out of NY.


----------



## JustGlass (May 20, 2006)

other side


----------



## JGUIS (May 21, 2006)

We have flint like that here in Ohio too.  Check with a local college, they could probably help you with authinticity.


----------



## GlassKeeper (May 21, 2006)

NORG,  I found this head, they call a Perkiomen broadhead, last spring. Instead of planting corn again they grassed it over. I also think they sold the land. Talk about one last lucky find!  It's fun to see all these arrowheads and artifacts other people are finding. Talk about some nice pieces. It must be fun finding artifacts in your own garden!

 Jim


----------



## GlassKeeper (May 23, 2006)

> ORIGINAL: JustGlass
> 
> I was supose to go arrowheading with GlassKeeper, and he called to say he had more important things to do....rake branches that had fallen on his lawn...GlassKeeper ya got your priorities all wrong. Just to rub it in a bit heres a old otter creek spear point I found that had your name on it...I will post the other artifacts I found at another time.


Hey Justglass, I didn't say I had more important things to do, I said I have things I have to get done. Besides I'm your older brother and I'm supposed to be setting an example for you, (work than play). That nice Otter creek head you found was meant for you whether it had my name on it or not. See you later. There's still a lot more heads to be found!


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 9, 2006)

Just got word today that some of the petrified wood I found will make its way into OSU Geology Museum.  Apparently the age of 65 million years that I guessed was a little off, it's actually closer to 350 million years.  WOW!  Not only was I the first human to touch it, but when it was a tree, humans didn't even exist.  The guy told me that when the trees were growing, Ohio was somewhere near the equator, and somewhat of an oceanfront area.  CRAZY![]


----------



## bearswede (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice find, Josh!!

  Thanks for sharing, and it's great that the museum will benefit from your discovery...

  Ron


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 10, 2006)

I've always wanted to find something museum worthy since I was about 8.  It's just cool that I found enough of it for me and them, plus having my name attached lets anyone who sees it know that a Guisinger contributed a little something to society.  I'm happy with that.  I guess petrified wood in Ohio is pretty rare, especially in a concentrated area.


----------

